# Northern VA/DC area



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok....I'll be the first! Northern VA/DC area here! Anyone else close enough to suffer the Beltway blues? :wave:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to object, living below the Mason Dixon line is called "North East".


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> I have to object, living below the Mason Dixon line is called "North East".


Thanks for the Smile!!!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I always considered myself a southern gal but...these are the choices folks! ;-)


----------



## seabeedaddy (Feb 19, 2012)

Howdy all I do not currently live there but I am moving there end of next month. Thought I would drop in and see how many of us there are in that area. Hope to hear from you all. Take care!


----------



## seabeedaddy (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't wait to get there. I just can't stand being so far away. I was defiantly made to be one the east coast. Hope to see more of you on here tell your friends. The more the merrier.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in Alexandria.


----------



## seabeedaddy (Feb 19, 2012)

Well i finally made it 2900 miles later feels good to finally be here.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hah! Welcome to the nasty heat and humidity of the east!


----------



## seabeedaddy (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope everyone made it through the storms and heat without to much devastation.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

When the storm was starting i made sure I pre positioning my big LED flashlight next to me.


----------



## seabeedaddy (Feb 19, 2012)

Is everyone doing okay. I havent seen any post in a long time.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Still here. Stocking up for the winter. They're predicting this year may be a doozy.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I used to live in the West Springfield area of Northern Virginia and worked in DC. I moved back to Western PA almost 2 years ago. I am loving it here! 3 cars at a stop sign is "heavy Traffic"...lmao!!!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I quit commuting (from Prince William County to DC) when my son was born. I don't miss that at all! Poor hubby has an hour commute each way every day. Looking forward to when we can afford to move out of NOVA. We're thinking of West VA.


----------

